# Tegu 2012 calenders?



## reptastic (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey guys i was wondering if anyone would be interested in helping create a tegutalk calender, what i would need is some nice clear pics of your tegus, i want to create a sorta prototype first, you can be creative and use props for say like months with holidays ie christmas, easter, thanksgiving ect, let me know what you think, i would need 24 pics(2 per month)


----------



## Jason (Jul 4, 2011)

sounds awesome. I already want one!
should we post the pics on this thread or send them to you via e-mail?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 4, 2011)

If you are interested pm and ill give you my email, btw i forgot to mention, id like pics of your columbians and argentines dont matter what type, if you like it can be a pic of you with your tegu, but it must be your tegu, and remember when emailing i need the tegus name, possible age and your username, lets make this fun


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 4, 2011)

I just got my camera back, so I'd totally be up for this


----------



## reptastic (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome lets do it then lol


----------



## fisheric (Jul 10, 2011)

I would get one. Maybe the winner of the free tegu picture contest could be featured.


----------



## Maro1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome Idea!


----------



## reptastic (Jul 10, 2011)

Well my email is [email protected] lets get the ball rolling, send me the pics, im thinking 2 tegu pics feautured for each month, and have a full page dedicated to the tegutalk photo contest like fisheric mentioned so we are looking at 22 tegu pics(i think we can do it)


----------



## tora (Jul 10, 2011)

What do you think would make a good picture for this? 
I really like this idea though, and think this thread should be bumped up on a regular basis to make sure everyone sees it!
When is the deadline? I want to try and make a few holiday themed pics, do you have any already so I know which to avoid?


----------



## Josh (Jul 10, 2011)

I have had really nice calendars made at Costco before. Maybe if this is something I could put together, the proceeds could go back to TeguTalk. That way people are directly supporting the site too...? Just an idea.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 10, 2011)

Josh said:


> I have had really nice calendars made at Costco before. Maybe if this is something I could put together, the proceeds could go back to TeguTalk. That way people are directly supporting the site too... Just an idea.



Josh i think that would be a great idea, @ tora no ones submitted any pics yet and dont really have a deadline yet but im guessing before 2012 lol


Josh said:


> I have had really nice calendars made at Costco before. Maybe if this is something I could put together, the proceeds could go back to TeguTalk. That way people are directly supporting the site too... Just an idea.



Josh i think that would be a great idea, @ tora no ones submitted any pics yet and dont really have a deadline yet but im guessing before 2012 lol


----------



## tora (Jul 10, 2011)

Lol!

And that's a shame!! People need to get on this!


----------



## reptastic (Jul 10, 2011)

Hopefully more people will


----------



## Nytes_Haven (Jul 10, 2011)

*I would purchase a calendar, and if I receive my b&w tegu from Bobby this year, would luv to submit a few pix, sounds like a fun project.*


----------



## chelvis (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey I am all gain, tomorrow is cleaing and an outdoor day for Bosco should be a god day for photos! 

I don't know if they would do it but for work we use a sight called Calanderlinks. This creats no overhead for the group that creates the calander. It works by letting a user upload the photos, put some text on the clanader and then allows different buyers to pick what photos go on the calander (from those choicen by the uploader) or go with the pre made option. It means a user would not have to buy 100 calander and get stuck with any left over. I know they work maily with non-profits but hey you never know.

Yeah photo time!


----------



## Josh (Jul 11, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea, chelvis - I'll check it out!


----------

